# Door Dasher log in error?!?



## Kevnation (Jan 9, 2018)

As title states.. anyone having a door dash sign in problem?? Mine keeps flashing "signing in"... But nothing is happening. Over WiFi. Over cellular. Nothing...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would make sure wifi is off


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I had that happen the other night....force closed the app then kept retrying...


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

It happens to me from time to time i just reboot phone turn wifi off.


----------

